# Is something wrong with my gpu or gpu-z?



## Anjon (Feb 16, 2011)

I just installed an EVGA GTX 570 into my rig a few days ago and gpu-z is giving me some weird data. It claims my default mem clock is 1900 ghz and the current reads 950. It also displays the memory as DDR2 and not GDDR5. Also, there're all these "Unknown" entries that I can't seem to fix no matter what I do. What do I make of this? I've searched for other gpu-z readings of the same card, but so far I haven't seen anyone else that has this problem.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

have your drivers installed properly?

I've seen misreadings like this from two causes - one is bad drivers, one is a bad card (usually a fake or something)


oh and the GPU clock vs default clock could be because the cards in an idle state.


----------



## Anjon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I bought the card from Amazon, so I would hope it's legit. And installing the most recent drivers was the first thing I did when I got it. Maybe I should reinstall them? The system information in Nvidia Control Panel says "1900 mhz (3800 mhz data rate)". Also, I've tested both idle and during benchmarks. The active monitoring tab shows mem clocks up to 1900, but that just makes it weirder.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

GPU-Z shows the real clocks, before the marketing BS of DDR doubles it. so the 1900Mhz matches up there.


the only weird things are the unknowns


----------



## Anjon (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I just uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers, but it didn't change anything. I'm really tempted to get a replacement from Amazon and see if the discrepancy is still there...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

try some older drivers.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 16, 2011)

it's a gpuz bug, will be fixed in next release


----------



## claylomax (Mar 5, 2011)

GPUZ detects my second card as an "standard VGA graphics adapter" Any ideas?


----------



## claylomax (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually it's like my second card wasn't there.


----------

